# PUPPY Tommy Luijken x Van Leeuwens Mika



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I love this puppy. Malinois in a DS body!!! The handler is new so I told him at the end to stop pulling the pup back so much so he pushes in!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdAvX32fYfQ


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

good stuff, that breeding is really stacked


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow, nice to see him again


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice . Good tunes too .


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> good stuff, that breeding is really stacked


Yeah it sure is Drew. What a pup Cerb is. The handler is really smart for a first time pup and he does a lot right with the puppy in everyday life.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Good to hear, the first 12 months is a shitload of work and time investment, which is why I'll only do it if I really really believe in the pup, this was taken last week downtown workin the environmentals, I've thrown the kitchen sink at this pup and so far she's bulldozed everything I put in front of her))


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I am very pleased with my female out of this litter. Super good nerves and social with great drive. She is also a very good looking dog which is nice bonus.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

@drew where is she from? She sounds nice. Nice guns too 

@Eric pics please!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

she's off my 11yr old stud rex #4350 out of Mo Lindesey's phoenix psa2 who is also a tommy daughter out of a rudy1 daughter


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Drew Peirce said:


> Good to hear, the first 12 months is a shitload of work and time investment, which is why I'll only do it if I really really believe in the pup, this was taken last week downtown workin the environmentals, I've thrown the kitchen sink at this pup and so far she's bulldozed everything I put in front of her))


I thought Randy Savage passed away a couple of weeks ago ?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Nice . Good tunes too .


Agreed. Dropkick Murphys are an awesome choice. Saw them live circa 2003ish. Stage dove at that show. Good times. 

And nice pup too. ;-)


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> I thought Randy Savage passed away a couple of weeks ago ?


Exactly, I saw that pic and I was all like http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/DSC_6372.jpg

Just kidding, I always wished my arms were bigger than my legs :lol:


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

dont be a dick gerry, my arms aint anywhere near as big as my legs


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm just joking, but you already know that right ??

Please don't come up here and squash my head like a peanut :lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> dont be a dick gerry, my arms aint anywhere near as big as my legs


You better start working those legs or you're gonna look like a egg on two toothpicks. J/J. I love your legs, and you are a handsome fella. No need to come to Chicago for a visit. Your pup looks nice in the pic, is that your only dog?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Haha..I listened to it once ..now even the question is gone :-\"

I'm more commercial I guess.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk9lsCHTwqk&feature=fvst


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I guess close really doesn't count unless it's horseshoes or hand grenades 

Wrong thread.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Drew, you need to start your own thread when you start bitework with her. By the way, your arms are way bigger than your legs. Look at those skinny calves. You can see in the photo that she is about to tip you over. HA HA


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I've got a few dogs tim, refer back to previous post


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like a nice pup!


----------

